# Hornady one-shot cleaner and dry lube



## marconewt (Dec 31, 2012)

i recently bought a spray can of the above stuff. They recommend to spray the action very well allowing it to wash out the old oil, grease, etc..

Then, it says give it one last spray inorder that the dry lube portion coats internals, etc.

To me this system seems good. I know over oiling with regular petro based oils caused problems. 

What is your opinions of this system? is it too much to expect dry lube to do 100% of the lubrication? 

i don't want to mess something up by under lubing...

Any input is apprecaited.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You know the old saying........"If it sounds too good to be true".............:watching:


----------



## marconewt (Dec 31, 2012)

...your not buying?...


----------

